# Changed provider eircom to perlico



## celticsteven (25 Nov 2007)

Guys i changed from Eircom to Perlico there a couple of weeks ago, changeover was smooth no problems. Only thing is they sent me a modem that is not wireless have to run cables across the floor which the wife gives me grieve about. I rang perlico and they said they have a wireless router for 100 euro. I didn't take up there offer as i already have an eircom wireless router and i'm just wondering will this router work on my perlico broadband.
Model is a 3347wg. Thanks for any help or advice you may have


----------



## ButtermilkJa (25 Nov 2007)

I'd imagine it would. Can't see any reason why they would be blocked for each provider.


----------



## celticsteven (25 Nov 2007)

Buttermilk i have tried just plugging the wires into the back of it like it was when i was with eircom but not getting any joy whats so ever


----------



## Fatphrog (25 Nov 2007)

You'll need to go and fix the account and password settings for the new Perlico ones.


----------



## celticsteven (25 Nov 2007)

Fatphrog i assume your talking about changing the settings on the netopia box. If so how do you access the settings on the box and what settings do you change. I plugged it in there a few minutes ago and my laptop found a wireless network my old eircom 1 but it would not let me open the internet.


----------



## Fatphrog (25 Nov 2007)

Open a browser and enter

http://192.168.1.254    (this is the default setting of that router)

This will give you access to the settings. The usual password at this point is   Admin and Admin. Look through the setting for something about accounts and put in your Perlico details.

Hope this helps.


----------



## celticsteven (25 Nov 2007)

Cheers fatphrog i will give that a lash this evening and will let you know how i get on.


----------



## seantheman (27 Nov 2007)

do eircom not ask for the wireless router back when you switch provider?


----------



## celticsteven (27 Nov 2007)

Phatfrog it didn't work mate its still finding my old account with eircom.

Sean they never requested the box back


----------



## Fatphrog (27 Nov 2007)

What do you mean when you say it's finding your eircom account? Can't you add the perlico account instead?


----------



## hattrick_12a (27 Nov 2007)

Try connect to eircom router via http://192.168.1.1/

This is what I have used when configuring any of the routers I have used. 
Then, if this, works you wil have to change the settings from the Eircom ones you were given to the Perlico ones you are using.


----------



## celticsteven (28 Nov 2007)

Fatphrog said:


> Open a browser and enter
> 
> http://192.168.1.254    (this is the default setting of that router)
> 
> ...



Spot on fatphrog worked a treat after a bit of messing around all sorted


----------



## martigar (29 Nov 2007)

Hey i am having the same issue myself.. tried to connect to that link but had no joy even connecting.. which router should i have plugged in at this stage?? is this easy to do as i have been trying a couple of thing to no success...
Please help..

Cheers


----------



## celticsteven (29 Nov 2007)

plug in your old eircom router netopia is the model i have, your pc should pick up the wireless connection, connect to it usng your old eircom network key think its 25 digits long. Enter http://192.168.1.254 when you open your browser, this will give you full access to the netopia settings all you do then is change the eircom settings to the the ones perlico provided you with and you should be up and running.


----------



## Pablo74 (12 Dec 2007)

Hi Celticsteve,
    Did you have to cancel with eircom ?
Also , how is Perlico running for you ? i want to switch to the freedom plus 2mb but not sure. I have been with eircom homestarter 1mb but there are very slow. I have the netopia but am connected with eithernet connection.
Is it difficult to switch over ?
many thanks
Pablo74


----------

